# Ragged Mountain 1/22/2011



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied: * Saturday, January 22nd, 2011

*Resort or Ski Area: * Ragged Mountain

*Conditions: * Packed Pow on the groomers, 4 inches of fresh on top of crust in the woods

*Trip Report: *

Game on for the Ravine Glades at Ragged.  Pels Pass and Rags to Riches were open off the Six Pack.  The Spear side Ravine Glades were not.  I assume this is because of the fairly heavy crust in the woods that would make those two glades pretty challenging.  There's definitely a deep enough base though.

The crust in the woods wasn't unbearable, but it was pretty challenging.  You had to carry a fair amount of speed, not turn sharply and make sure you kept your tips up or it would grab your skis and send you over the handle bars.  That happened to me three times on my first run down Pels. :lol:   Once I got used to it, it was pretty fun skiing.  Having people in there today to bust up all of that crust will really set up the base nicely for the next storm.  

Weather forecast must have scared people away.  Longest wait at the Six Pack was 5 minutes.  Most of the day it was a 4-5 chair wait.

Ran into Paul and his family on my last run.  Would've liked to stick around for a few runs, but my legs were toast after 5 hours of skiing such challenging snow.  

Only complaint for the day is that they raised the price of beer in the bar from $4.50 to $6.  :smash: I'm pretty certain it was $4 last year.  

If the upcoming storm hits like predicted, I'd highly recommend Ragged.  The woods will be off the hook and the competition for Powder there is very low.

nice views to Washington today







Looking down Pel's






Lower Rags to Riches






Middle Rags - they definitely go a bit too chainsaw happy in here






Upper Rags






Tree Hugger glades, which is where I ran into Paul






Showboat - would've been epic if not for the crust






Shiny trees on Sweepstakes hinting at what lies beneath the fluff






obligatory shot of Showboat Headwall where I pray they someday seed bumps


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome.  Been a long time since I've skied there.  Looks outstanding!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 22, 2011)

Agreed ---damn that looks goood


----------



## Puck it (Jan 22, 2011)

Does look good but Cannon is even better. Glad they got some natural to help out


----------



## xlr8r (Jan 22, 2011)

I was there today as well. 

Would have been epic if not for the crust, but still by far the best day I've had this year.  I also thought the glades were a bit of a challenge.  I think I fell or wiped out 8 or 9 times,  I can't remember the last time I fell so much.  Put a few gashes in my bases as well.  The regular ungroomed trails were really good though, sweepstakes, birches, lower ridge, reggae, and the whole big rock/easywinder side of the mountain.  Major props to ragged for leaving so much ungroomed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Does look good but Cannon is even better. Glad they got some natural to help out



didn't realize it was a competition :???:

I'm sure Jackson Hole was better than Ragged today too


----------



## powbmps (Jan 22, 2011)

That picture of Pel's looks sweet.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 22, 2011)

bro, we're gonna be in campton for 5 days in feb.  I'll make sure we hit ragged at least two of those days.   My kids loved that place last year and the one tree run you took me in had major potential.


----------



## Angus (Jan 23, 2011)

skied here too. good base in woods but a big storm could help - hit a boulder lurking under about 3-4" of snow and double ejected on one of my runs through the glade. Nice day all round.


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 23, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Does look good but Cannon is even better. Glad they got some natural to help out



Nothing against Cannon, but when it's frigid temps and windy, I'd probably rather be in the woods at Ragged..


----------



## Puck it (Jan 23, 2011)

bobbutts said:


> Nothing against Cannon, but when it's frigid temps and windy, I'd probably rather be in the woods at Ragged..



Very true. That is what Mitty is for.


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2011)

Gorgeous photos.  I've notice that cameras, or perhaps camera angle make it very difficult to portray the true pitch of a slope.  They always look more shallow in pitch.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> didn't realize it was a competition :???:
> 
> I'm sure Jackson Hole was better than Ragged today too



Puck it's comment is not out of place. Ragged brought itself into the finacial sphere as Cannon.
Ragged raised its 2011 prices so much that now it's the same money to ski Cannon as it is to ski Ragged (walk up, weekend full or 1/2 day rates). So if for the same money, I can ski twice the mountain, why bother with Ragged.

I used to like Ragged's pricing last year and had no problem with its small size. Ragged still has some positives for me when I ski with my whole family (my kids like Ragged and it tends to be less icy than Cannon), but now that cost is the same, I'm talking the family to Cannon more often.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> didn't realize it was a competition :???:
> 
> I'm sure Jackson Hole was better than Ragged today too



Just meant the snow conditions. Cannon has gotten more.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> Puck it's comment is not out of place. Ragged brought itself into the finacial sphere as Cannon.
> Ragged raised its 2011 prices so much that now it's the same money to ski Cannon as it is to ski Ragged (walk up, weekend full or 1/2 day rates). So if for the same money, I can ski twice the mountain, why bother with Ragged.
> 
> I used to like Ragged's pricing last year and had no problem with its small size. Ragged still has some positives for me when I ski with my whole family (my kids like Ragged and it tends to be less icy than Cannon), but now that cost is the same, I'm talking the family to Cannon more often.



You'll get no argument from me concerning Ragged raising their walk up rates.  I agree it's foolish for them to charge the same amount as Cannon.  However, with a little planning, you can still ski Ragged for much cheaper on the weekends than you can Cannon.  $49 on liftopia right now.  Also, with the CHAD card you can get 50% off your second ticket, so 2 adults can ski for $102.   There is exactly one weekend discount available at Cannon all season and that's the twofer on the Superbowl.  Otherwise, you are spending $67 every time.  If there were more weekend deals at Cannon, I'd be there in a heartbeat.

I considered a Cannon pass, but opted for Ragged as it's much cheaper ($359) and the mountain is a half hour closer to home.   The savings enables me to spend that money skiing a greater variety of other areas.  The half hour is significant to someone who spends 7 hours a day in their car for work.  



Puck it said:


> Just meant the snow conditions. Cannon has gotten more.



It's still irrelevant.  Was I skiing at Cannon?  Do I have a pass at Cannon?  I'm sure many areas have gotten more snow than Ragged.  Sunapee makes double the snow as Cannon.  Many skiers prefer it to Cannon.

Glad the conditions are great at Cannon.  Start a thread about it.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> It's still irrelevant. Was I skiing at Cannon? Do I have a pass at Cannon? I'm sure many areas have gotten more snow than Ragged. Sunapee makes double the snow as Cannon. Many skiers prefer it to Cannon.
> 
> Glad the conditions are great at Cannon. Start a thread about it.


 







I have nothing against Ragged.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I have nothing against Ragged.



I'm not saying you do. I just find one upping annoying.

When someone you know says, "man I had a great dinner at Sorrelina last night."  Do you say, "Should've gone to Espalier.  I ate there last night and it's so much better than Sorrelina" ? 

knowing you.....probably


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> You'll get no argument from me concerning Ragged raising their walk up rates.  I agree it's foolish for them to charge the same amount as Cannon.  However, with a little planning, you can still ski Ragged for much cheaper on the weekends than you can Cannon.  $49 on liftopia right now.  Also, with the CHAD card you can get 50% off your second ticket, so 2 adults can ski for $102.   There is exactly one weekend discount available at Cannon all season and that's the twofer on the Superbowl.  Otherwise, you are spending $67 every time.  If there were more weekend deals at Cannon, I'd be there in a heartbeat.
> 
> I considered a Cannon pass, but opted for Ragged as it's much cheaper ($359) and the mountain is a half hour closer to home.   The savings enables me to spend that money skiing a greater variety of other areas.  The half hour is significant to someone who spends 7 hours a day in their car for work.
> 
> ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.rideandskine.com/Home.html

cost $29 includes a midweek voucher to Black Mountian, plus 1 anytime voucher to another mountain, which you can request.  I asked for Gunstock this year and got it.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm not saying you do. I just find one upping annoying.
> 
> When someone you know says, "man I had a great dinner at Sorrelina last night."  Do you say, "Should've gone to Espalier.  I ate there last night and it's so much better than Sorrelina" ?
> 
> knowing you.....probably



Wow. You really need to lighten up. There was no one upping intended. And thanks for the personal attack. Where is a mod when you need them?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 24, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Wow. You really need to lighten up. There was no one upping intended. And thanks for the personal attack. Where is a mod when you need them?



I'm fine.

It's just my opinion that it's somewhat dicky to come into someones thread talking about a good day and say, "looks good, but such and such a place is even better".


----------



## Puck it (Jan 24, 2011)

Not being a dick at all. Their trail count has been low since they have not gotten the natural that Cannon.  Thanks again for taking my comments out of context and calling me names in a public forum.


----------

